# Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

*Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Ich suche einen leisen Lüfter momentan ziehe ich diesen in Erwägung:

Noctua NH-D14

er sollte sich in diesem Preissegment bewegen.
Wenns günstiger geht mit gleicher Leistung auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Die üblichen Fragen.

 Wie weit möchtest Du übertakten?

 Welches Case hast Du denn?


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Würde auch mal den SA IB-E, den DRP3 und den NH-D15 ins Auge fassen.
Oben genannte Fragen wären für die nötige Kompatibilität dringend zu beantworten.


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Da lernt einer dazu ^^ find ich Gut 

kannst noch den Dark Rock in erwägung ziehen 
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler - Hardware,


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Den Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gluksi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der isch aber riesig  @FTTH


----------



## acer86 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



Gluksi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> der isch aber riesig  @FTTH



Na ja für ein Tower Kühler schon aber es gibt um einiges größere: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juli 2014)

acer86 schrieb:


> : <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=753020"/>



Ach du Heimatland


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Juli 2014)

Der ist auch nicht schlecht 
http://geizhals.de/cryorig-r1-ultimate-a1062161.html


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht schlecht
> Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hat er nicht was von leise gesagt?

Ich werf dann mal den guten alten Thermalright Macho in den Raum.


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



> Hat er nicht was von leise gesagt?


Kannst du das Gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Guck einfach mal in die PCGH.
Dort wurde der Kühler getestet und beim Lüftervergleich, die darauf montierten Lüfter.
Und die ware alles andere als leise.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Bei den Kühlern sind schon die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei. Case + MB + Ram wären praktisch.


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



> Dort wurde der Kühler getestet und beim Lüftervergleich, die darauf montierten Lüfter.
> Und die ware alles andere als leise.


Im Kühler-Test war der Universal mit einem anderen Lüfter. Im Lüfter-Test wurden beide Lüfter getestet. Der auf dem Ultimate montierte Lüfter war bei 50%, 75% und 100% so stark dass man ihn eine Stufe langsamer betreiben konnte als viele anderen Lüfter um eine ähnliche Leistung wie diese zu erreichen. Wirklich laut ist er nicht.


----------



## rackcity (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



FTTH schrieb:


> Im Kühler-Test war der Universal mit einem anderen Lüfter. Im Lüfter-Test wurden beide Lüfter getestet. Der auf dem Ultimate montierte Lüfter war bei 50%, 75% und 100% so stark dass man ihn eine Stufe langsamer betreiben konnte als viele anderen Lüfter um eine ähnliche Leistung wie diese zu erreichen. Wirklich laut ist er nicht.


 
warum musst du ums verrecken den kühler immer verteidigen?  haste nen vertrag mit cryorig zwecks werbung?^^

Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019), Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz, Noctua NH-D14, Noctua NH-D15 | Geizhals EU

empfehle den EKL K2 (momentan kaum lieferbar), Dark rock pro 3.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Man kann auch den verbaun:


Raijintek Nemesis (0R100001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
noch ein Doppelturm-Monster. Wirklich leise ab Werk ist der Brocken 2, nur ist halt die Kühlleistung geringer. Für OC ohne Spannungskeule reicht er jedoch gut aus, kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Der Himalaya 2 kostet fast gleich viel. Bei niedriger Drehzahl ist der viel und bei höchster Drehzahl noch etwas stärker als der Brocken 2.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Bis jetzt hat sich der TE noch nicht gemeldet. 
Interessant wäre es, welches Gehäuse der TE hat.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



rackcity schrieb:


> warum musst du ums verrecken den kühler immer verteidigen?  haste nen vertrag mit cryorig zwecks werbung?^^



Das frag ich mich auch langsam... , vielleicht verstecktes Marketing von Cryorig .

Wenn der Macho schon in den Raum geworfen wurde dürfen die anderen üblichen Kandidaten aus dem Preissegment nicht fehlen: Scrythe Mugen 4 Max, Brocken 2, True Spirit 140 Power.


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Brocken 2 und Mugen MAX sind nicht so gut. Lieber den True Spirit 140 Power oder den Himalaya 2.


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Case: aerocool xpredator x3
Mobo: Gigabyte z97x ud3h
Ram: crucial balistix sport 

den alpenfön k2 bekommt man momentan nirgends.
aber mit noctua mach ich doch grundsätzlich nix
falsch oder? aber der be quiet dark rock pro 3 würd 
mir auch zusagen ^^

und ja leise is das stichwort^^


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Nimm den Noctua NH-D15. Das ist mit dem Cryorig der stärkste!


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



FTTH schrieb:


> Brocken 2 und Mugen MAX sind nicht so gut. Lieber den True Spirit 140 Power oder den Himalaya 2.


Also mir reicht mein Brocken 2 für meinen getakteten i7-4770k gut aus. Der *PC-Alltag* ist eh weniger fordernd wie Prime95 Und die letztgenannten CPU-Freezer passen längst nicht in jeden Tower, die Höhe ist schon heftig

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Ja, er reicht. Aber wenn du einen i7 für den gleichen Preis wie einen i5 bekommst nimmst du auch den i7.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*



FTTH schrieb:


> Brocken 2 und Mugen MAX sind nicht so gut. Lieber den True Spirit 140 Power oder den Himalaya 2.



Die geben sich alle nicht viel, jeder hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, der True Spirit 140, der Himalaya 2 und Brocken 2 gehören mit 170 bzw 175mm Höhe beim Himalaya 2 eben zu den höchsten Kühlern in dem Preissegment, die passen nicht in jedes Gehäuse, der Mugen Max bietet einen ausgewogene Leistung bei vergleichbar niedriger Höhe, nehmen tun sich die Kühler alle sehr, sehr wenig, da fällt je nachdem wie gut die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist wohl mehr ins Gewicht.



FTTH schrieb:


> Nimm den Noctua NH-D15. Das ist mit dem Cryorig der stärkste!



Es ist *der* Kühler.. der NH-D15 stellt auch gleich mal den teuersten genannten Luftkühler da, meiner Meinung nach steht der Preis zur Leistung in keinem Verhältnis und zum Cryorig wurde ja schon genug gesagt.


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Test: Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 - Messungen 4,3 Ghz Standardausstattung - hardwaremax.net


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Schaffst du es noch bisschen Text dazu zu tippen . 
Was sieht man an dem Test, der Brocken 2 braucht bedingt durch seine geringe Kühlkörpermasse (im Vergleich zu den restlich getesteten Boliden) eben einen gewissen Luftstrom um gut Kühlen zu können.
Was sieht man sonst noch so (nicht) überraschendes bei 50% Drehzahl (gängige Drehzahl im Betrieb) liegen die single Tower Kühler alle schon recht nahe zusammen, der Macho oder Himalaya 2 zb. kann sich bedingt durch seine höhere Masse noch gut vom Broken 2 absetzen, mit mehr Drehzahl weißen alle single Tower Kühler eine ähnliche Leistung auf. 
Ach nein, der NH-D14 kühlt grade mal 3-4°C schlechter als der D15 was ein übel aber auch, das lässt den D15 in einem gaanz anderen Licht da stehen  und macht den Aufpreis von 10-15€ vom D14 zum D15 natürlich gerechtfertigt.


----------



## KempA (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Hallo,

ich muss den Thread nochmal hochziehen.
Ich suche derzeit auch einen sehr(!) leisen Kühler für den 4790k.
Ich habe auf den 3770k von nem Bekannten letztens nen BeQuiet C1 gesetzt und der ist damit auch zufrieden. Hab mir das Teil mal "angehört" und da war echt kaum was zu hören 
Der i7 soll auf 4,5+ (je nachdem was eben möglich ist) übertaktet werden. Ich dachte auch zuerst wieder an den C1, da dieser (laut MF) wesentlich leiser ist als der Dark Rock Pro 3. bin aber auch offen für anderen Vorschläge. Preislich dachte ich maximal an 70,80€. Soll wie gesagt so leise wie irgend möglich sein, aber die Temps sollten -aufgrund des Overclockings- nicht darunter leiden.
Gehäuse ist ein Fractal R4.

Grüße!


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Leiser Kühler für i7-4790k*

Naja den i7 4970k trotz der etwas besseren Wäremeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader auf 4,5Ghz+ takten zu wollen ist schon etwas ambitionierter da würde ich persönlich nicht mehr auf einen Kühler mit nur einem Turm setzten bzw wenig Kühlfläche.
Wenn du dein Budget ausreizen möchtest würde ich einen Noctua NH-D15 kaufen mehr Leistung wirst du bei einem Luftkühler nicht finden und die Verarbeitungsqualität wie auch der verbaute Fan sind bei Noctua super, nur hat das eben auch seinen Preis. 

Anonsten kannst du dir mal einen dieser Boliden anschauen sollten alle in dein Gehäuse passen das soweit ich weiß CPU Kühler bis zu einer maximalen Höhe von 170mm aufnehmen kann, leise sollte man alle bekommen, per Bios oder mit anderen Programmen kann man die Kühler ja nachregeln. Beim Megahelms und Genesis muss ein Fan noch dazu erworben werden.


----------

